# Bears fans!!!!!!!!!



## Comatoke (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey bears fan's! I needed to make a thread for Chicago Bears fans who love to smoke bud and watch the monsters on sundays. any discussions, or questions, or anything about the bears. post it here 

First off, I think the bears got a great shot at the division. A lot of new talent, a lot of practiced vets. Brandon marshall shoulld have a big year and at the very least if he doesnt. it should open up the field for such threats as, Earl bennet, devin hester, alshon jeffery. to name a few.

so what do you guys think, how do we look this year compared to the league or division. 

we took a tough loss to GB last week too, how do you think we will fare against them?


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 18, 2012)

From the look of pre season and last game i don't see us making it anywhere,hell we would have went to the super bowl if our offensive coordinators didn't make shitty plays in tough spots,honestly the bears have upset me too much i barely wanna watch anymore.


----------



## Comatoke (Sep 18, 2012)

That sucks, but i feel ya man i really do, I dont think i could ever bring myself to stop watching because im in the chi also, and hell id watch a preseason game if the bears are playing, and id ultimately watch ANY football game becuase of the love of sports, but i really do think the bears have a grwat shot, we broke down last week. we did but we cant expect to win em all. 

oh and btw

Hotshot im shooting u a friend request, lol in the chi, smokin bud, lovin football, and helpin me out wit my grow. ur my kinda guy hahahahahha


----------



## ...... (Sep 19, 2012)

They got a easy schedule so I think they'll get in as a wildcard,most likely 1 and done though.


----------



## Jake The Dog (Sep 25, 2012)

If Cutler performs as good as he can, easy playoffs. My guess is 12-4


----------



## Comatoke (Oct 4, 2012)

DA BEARS, taking it to dallas last week. getting ready for carolina, should be a great game!!!


----------



## D3monic (Oct 4, 2012)

Being from Nebraska I was Packers (and huskers) fan, being in IL is rough because our team sucks and I'm a monster for still liking the Packers.


----------



## Comatoke (Oct 4, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Being from Nebraska I was Packers (and huskers) fan, being in IL is rough because our team sucks and I'm a monster for still liking the Packers.


lol ya illinois is big on sports especially in the city. but as far as sports go and the cubs aside. chicago has some good teams bro....


----------



## stak (Oct 4, 2012)

Comatoke said:


> DA BEARS, taking it to dallas last week. getting ready for carolina, should be a great game!!!


Carolina isn't for a few weeks. Jags, a bye, Lions, then Panthers.

13-3 is what I predicted for them before the season started and I still think they can hit that mark if everyone stays healthy. Forte has to stay healthy. It's crazy how important he is to the offense. They really struggle when he's not playing.


----------



## Earliss (Oct 4, 2012)

...... said:


> They got a easy schedule so I think they'll get in as a wildcard,most likely 1 and done though.


 there gonna be devison champs no questions asked...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 5, 2012)

stak said:


> Carolina isn't for a few weeks. Jags, a bye, Lions, then Panthers.
> 
> 13-3 is what I predicted for them before the season started and I still think they can hit that mark if everyone stays healthy. Forte has to stay healthy. It's crazy how important he is to the offense. They really struggle when he's not playing.


They aren't going to beat either SF or AZ in their respective yards, which means they would have to win every other game including the Texans to make 13.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.chicitysports.com/forum/chicago-bears-forum/19900-soldier-field-eyesore-tax-scam.html

Paging Bear fans, we discuss a LOT of football right there.


----------

